
The Machine Learning Reproducibility Crisis - mpweiher
https://petewarden.com/2018/03/19/the-machine-learning-reproducibility-crisis/
======
mpweiher
"Even the original author sometimes couldn’t train the same model and get
similar results!"

------
mordaren
Facing this problem on a daily basis. Are there any open source efforts under
way? Would like to contribute!

